# Cord Stopper



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Guys,

I found a nice knot for making cord tension stoppers if you ever need one. It's called a rolling hitch. If you cinch it up goo and tight before you cut the paracord, and then overburn the ends so the burnt nylon mushrooms out, the knot so far is holding real well, and doesn't loosen when sliding. Just search rolling hitch at www.animatedknots.com


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Good morning Smashtoad that looks like a great knot,i've been working on a new landyard that will give alot of wrist support but will deploy very quickly if one needs the cordage for anougther purpose and I think that I've got that down and this knot maybe be the last part of the puzzle to make it work properly.Have some more testing to do but if it all works out will post it soon.Thanks for posting this knot.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

No problem, Ink. I never knew anything about knots as a kid. I am enjoying finding the right knot for a particular job. Animated knots is an awesome site.

Happy Saturday


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Pretty cool. Great idea... I like to play with knots and paracord. The guys at work used to call me "knothead", haha!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Cool, I love working with paracord, but I never remember how to do them,, that site is bookmarked..

I like how they show the steps

LGD


----------

